# 370cc Injector ?'s



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my car (1997 200SX 1.6)is almost put back together, but i have run into a little problem. The 1994 300ZX turbo injectors (370cc) that i bought dont fit in the stock rail. look @ pics

























can anyone give me a part# of the correct injectors that fit or the year and model of the car (300ZX/Q45). thanks


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Hum.....*

That's because your fuel rail is not adatable to run those injectors. You would have to get a fuel rail made up to run those. Also, I don't know what the stock cc's are on the Ga16, but i'm guessing it's alot less than 370. That means your going to have to get your ecu reprogramed to run these (the ecu wont read them properly).

(My mistake if you knew anything I typed above)

-Mario


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, i have have a reprogrammed ecu and everything needed for turbo, just not injectors i thought that a few people have had success with upgrading to larger side feeds in the stock rails. i think the autoparts store may have given me the wrong ones.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't have the part number on hand but the correct injectors have a blue top. 

Damn it... I have everything I need also, just not the damn manifold... both my manifold and ecu are coming in this weekend from what JWT/HS are saying...


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

There were (2) different injectors for the 300ZX TT, you have the wrong ones. The right ones are Purple. I can get you a part number this afternoon.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=3723


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks, i could really use the part #.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll try to get you the part number but just two things as stated above there are two different type injectors for the 300ZX you are looking for purple ones that look exactly like your pink ones and they will fit in your rail all day with no modification. If you have a multimeter measure the resistance of the 370cc/min injectors should be around 11 ohms but anything from 
10 - 16 ohms should be OK for these are high impedance injectors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

hey did u get the turbo manifold yet?
did u go with hs or someone else


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i made my own


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for all the help.....finally got everything together! thanks louis.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Anyone got that part number yet? I was checkin courtesy's website and all there stating is blue or red.?? Maybe I can do better with a part number.


----------

